# Referenzfahrt bei Sinamics S120



## urlaub (6 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
ich arbeite mich gerade in die Sinamics S120 Antriebstechnik ein und habe ein Verständnisproblem mit der Referenzfahrt.

Folgender Aufbau:
- 1x CU320-2PN
- 1x Smartline Einspeisung 5kW
- 1x Doppelmotormodul
- 1x Einachmotormodul
- and den Motormodulen hängen jeweils 1 Siemens Servomotor mit Drive-Cliq Geber
- für jeden Antrieb sind zwei Stop-Nocken auf die DIs der CU verdrahtet

Die Antriebe sollen als Einfachpositionierer arbeiten, mit Telegramm 111 von einer S7 1500 mit FB283 gesteuert.

So wie ich das aus den Dokumentationen verstehe, wird der Referenznocken nicht direkt auf den Antrieb verdrahtet, sondern kommt bei Telegramm111 über Feldbus über PZD3 Bit2.
Also die SPS wertet den Referenz-Sensor aus und gibt ihn an den Antrieb weiter.
Ist das richtig? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, einen der beiden STop-Nocken als Referenzsignal zu verwenden.
Ich kenne das von den SEW-Antrieben, da kann man einfach Referenzfahrt auf Endschalter einstellen.

Danke
Urlaub


----------



## zako (6 Oktober 2015)

Man kann das Telegramm auf feie Bico (p922 = 999) stellen. Dann kann man statt des Profinet- Binektors auch direkt den Digitaleingang verdrahten.
Wenn Du mit dem FB284 arbeitest, dann könnte man per Slice- Zugriff für die Referenzpunktfahrt die HW- Endschalter deaktiviern.
Hinweis: ggf. in den Empfangsdaten ggf. statt dem r63, gleich den r2522 (dann hast Du gleich den Geschwindigkeitsistwert und brauchst diesen nicht erst umrechnen).
Aber wenn Du nicht eh schon eine S7-1500 hast, warum nimmst Du nicht gleich die Technologieobjekte und programmierst das ganze per PLC- Open Bausteine aus?


----------



## Sinix (6 Oktober 2015)

Hi,

Mit dem Einfachpositionier-FB startest du doch nur die Referenzfahrt?!?
Den Referenznocken kannst du auf einen DI der CU320 verdrahten und in der Antriebsprojektierung unter Einfachpositionierer/Referenzieren im Feld Referenznocken eintragen(r722 sag ich mal so aus dem Kopf), darüber stehen die
Felder u.a. Startbit (Eintrag aus dem Telegramm). Den Referenzfahrttyp ähnlich SEW wählst du durch anklicken des Fenster in der Mitte.

Gruß Sinix


----------



## urlaub (7 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
danke für eure Antworten.

@Sinix: Das Problem ist ja gerade, dass im Bild Einfachpositionierer/Referenzieren
der Eintrag "Referenzpunktfahrt Referenznocken" schon vorbelegt ist mit einem Bit aus dem Telegramm (r2092.2),
das bedeutet doch, dass die SPS den Antrieb in Referenz setzt.

Die Sache mit den Technologie-Objekten hab ich mir auch schon angeguckt,
aber da sind sicher auch einige Einstellungen im Antrieb vorzunehmen, die man erst mal wissen muss.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das einfacher wird.


----------



## ChristophD (7 Oktober 2015)

Hi,

naja Vorbelegung heißt ja nicht das du das nicht ändern kannst so wie du es brauchst.
Einfach den 922=999 und das bild erneut öffnen und dann das einstellen was du brauchst.

Das mi8t den TO's ist nicht so kompliziert wie man sich das vorstellt.
Einfach den Epos im Antrieb abwählen und ein Standardtelegramm verwenden, der Rest geht quasi automatisch.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## urlaub (7 Oktober 2015)

Danke ChristophD,

hab ich das richtig verstanden:

man stellt erstmal Telegramm 111 ein, damit hat man seine PZDs definiert 
dann stellt man auf Telegramm 999, die PZDs bleiben erhalten
dann ändert man die Verschaltung, in diesem Fall den Referenznocken von r2092.2 auf r722.x
man kann den FB284 weiterhin verwenden, nur das Bit r2092.2 ist ohne Funktion

mfg
urlaub


----------



## ChristophD (7 Oktober 2015)

Hi,

hast du völlig richtig verstanden.
Das umstellen auf 999 entfernt lediglich die Verriegelung der durch 922 <> 999 eingestellten Verschaltungen, an den Verschaltungen selber wird nix geändert.
Du musst auch in HWConfig kein 999 projektieren da bleibt es bei dem projektierten und eingestellten Tel 111.

Gruß
Christoph


----------

